# Finally I finished the website



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

hope works starting to pick up! Well I finally finished our companies website I would like your input & comments!

www.jnspainting.com

:clap:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It looks nice, but you should have some call to action on the landing page. 

Don't allow access to the testamonial page until you have testamonials.

All in all it looks good.


----------



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah agreed on all the above.


----------



## MrPaint (Feb 19, 2012)

Well done. Very clean and easy to navigate. I agree that you should update the testimonials ASAP. Don't be scared to paraphrase something a customer said to you for a testimonial, people tend to get locked into thinking they have to have a letter from a customer for it to be a bonafide testimonial. Be truthful but don't be intimidated by not having a written testimonial.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I am redoing mine at the moment. I like your layout and logo - I just don't like having to navigate to the bottom of the page. When you click the buttons the page stays (still looks) the same on my screen..until you scroll down.

Also you may wish to add a mobile button - It is a small one pager that mobile phone users can click and easily read.


----------



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I am redoing mine at the moment. I like your layout and logo - I just don't like having to navigate to the bottom of the page. When you click the buttons the page stays (still looks) the same on my screen..until you scroll down.
> 
> Also you may wish to add a mobile button - It is a small one pager that mobile phone users can click and easily read.


I like the mobile button idea, just not sure how to incorporate that into my site. I'm sure I can figure it out.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice looking site, a clean crisp design.

Only downfall is it's a flash site so search engines are gonna have a problem with it


----------



## humblepainter (Mar 16, 2012)

I like the styling but the double-navigation seems like a waste, you might as well make that cool image of the brushes etc the whole width. Sucks about Flash but it's true it's a dying breed, the search engines can really see it very well and people with iphone/pad(?)/pod won't be able to load it at all unless you provide an alternative since Apple doesn't like Flash.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Just my opinion but...

It took too long to load - about 6 seconds. Until then I was looking at a blank page and was about to click away. 

The home page looks unfinished. You don't have to put any written content on there but you should at least have a footer so visitors know where the page ends - otherwise i'm expecting content that isn't there. 

Your content is short (at least on the home page) yet I still get a scroll bar. That shouldn't happen. 

Nice and clean though - but you might want to put a bit more on there (maybe an intoductory paragraph or two) since to me it looks incomplete.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

A+ for aesthetics. C- for being flash-based - very long loading time and search engine bots don't work well with flash.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice website! did you do it your self?

I would fix the testimonial page,or take it down untill its ready.


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks good but if you add a professional video with a call to action or coupon I think you will find that you will get better conversions into leads from you site.

homeremodelingseattle.com


----------

